# 3 point hitch prob with ford 53-54 jubilee



## jeffpinkos (Oct 20, 2011)

hi everyone i just inherited a ford jubilee and 3 point hitch doesent work i have ordered the owners manual and shop manual and parts manual but wont be in for 10 buisness days and i just want to get jump on this and was woundering were do i start were do i check the oil for the pump i figuered out where the pump is but dont now where to check the oil and what type of oil do i use .also were do i buy a overrunning clutch for this..will it be in the parts manual that i ordered..
pls help i would really apricate it..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Jeff.. I am sure there are some members that will be happy to help...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jeff,

I think your questions on your Jubilee would be better addressed in the Ford 2N/8N/9N Forum. It's in the CUT (compact utility tractor) section.

Maybe someone coulds transfer Jeff's note.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

I think Jeffs question is definately in the right forum. a 1953-54 is not a 9n/2n/8/n tractor and is not what is considered a compact tractor. Sorry...


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Jeff there is a small dipstick on the left side of the trans. housing, setting on the tractor it will be by your left foot. If your not familiar with the service of this tractor it would be best to order a service manual. Oil types and capacities will be found in this manual. Override clutches can be purchased on line, BTW it takes a 1 3/8 clutch.....Good Luck


----------

